# Clean and Shiny & Paypal Payments.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Due to demand, we now offer paypal as a secondary payment method. 

This method is recommended for people who do not have credit cards, and as a quicker method than cheques or postal orders. 

If you do have a credit/debit card (Visa, Mastercard, Maestro, Switch, Solo, etc.) we would recommend you follow the standard checkout procedure.

If you do not have access to a credit/debit card, then Paypal is a viable option. If paying by Paypal, please email us at [email protected] with details of what you wish to order and we will email you back with a paypal invoice with information on how to pay. 

Please note, paying by Paypal will be subject to the following conditions:

A maximum 5% discount will apply due to increased paypal charges and increased administration fees. 
A slight delay may result from the increased administration required to process Paypal payments.
 
Johnny


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent!

<hunts through house to find junk to sell on ebay to fund more wax purchases using paypal>

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice one Johnny, p.s my hyper dressing arrived today :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> Nice one Johnny, p.s my hyper dressing arrived today :thumb:


Excellent 

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Does nobody want to pay with Paypal then? As since we officially offered it we have not had 1 order with paypal!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

I always use my credit card as i get some kind of security. I try and stay away from Paypal if i can help it, suppose i worried it goes into a black hole and the money does get delivered.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Dodger 

Thanks for the reply. I was just suprised as we were having a LOT of people asking us if we would take it and now we went and sorted it, its gone quiet!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Dodger
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was just suprised as we were having a LOT of people asking us if we would take it and now we went and sorted it, its gone quiet!


 :wall:

That's always the way John


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Not saying its the reason, however knocking off 5% discount to use paypal and possible delays in shipping may be something to think about (especially when another suppliers only reduce discount by 3.5% and ships right away)


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

If you pay via Paypal to get the money into your account Paypal charge you for the privilage therefore all Johnny is doing is pass that cost onto us like any other business out there.


----------

